# Knit - Kitkat and her mousey friend



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

I have finally released my Kitkat and her mousey friend pattern )

Kitkat stands 7 inches high and the little mousey is 3 inches high.

Knitted flat on 3mm needles from a clearly written and easy to follow pattern with no complicated shaping or stitches. Many photo's are also included to help you along the way.

Pattern : $4.99

Available from:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kitkat-and-her-mousey-friend


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh wow, how delightful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

So adorable, such cute expression


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sweet~


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> Gorgeous.


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> Oh wow, how delightful!


Thank you :O)


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Katsch said:


> So adorable, such cute expression


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Sweet~


Thank you )


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Very cute!!!! Adorable kitty with mouse! Lol!!!! ;0)


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

NRoberts said:


> So adorable. This is on my list and in my Ravelry queue.


Thank you :O)


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Sandiego said:


> Very cute!!!! Adorable kitty with mouse! Lol!!!! ;0)


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> They are adorable!!!


Thank you :O)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Adorable kitty and mouse! Looks like we have another very talented toy designer in our section. Thanks for posting your lovely pattern.


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Adorable kitty and mouse! Looks like we have another very talented toy designer in our section. Thanks for posting your lovely pattern.


Thank you for looking :O)


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Adorable! I just have to knit this one day soon!


----------



## Bonbelle123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Just purchased the pattern and can't wait to make Kitkat and her mousey friend. Thank you for an awesome pattern!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Just adorable!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is brilliantxx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

They are so so cute.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

What an adorable duo!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Love the colours and the cuteness!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Super cute, love the two friends! Amazing job!


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

I thought I recognized your style


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

I love your patterns and have for quite some time. I think it started with "Gargoyle", who has been one of my favorites! When you knit your creations, do you use wool or acrylic? Your colors are always wonderful, but here in the U.S., I haven't found a big selection of DK weight in bright colors.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

very cute but my to do list is too long to add another project now.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Soooo cute ! I love the colours you used !


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

They really made me smile.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Such a novel set and so beautiful in the bright colours.. love this pair..xo


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

How adorable!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

oh they are both so cute!


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> Absolutely beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you :O)


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

nitchik said:


> Adorable! I just have to knit this one day soon!


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Bonbelle123 said:


> Just purchased the pattern and can't wait to make Kitkat and her mousey friend. Thank you for an awesome pattern!


Thank you for buying the pattern and I hope you have fun making them )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

StellasKnits said:


> Just adorable!!


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Windbeam said:


> So sweet!


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

belleflower said:


> That is brilliantxx


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> They are so so cute.


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Rainebo said:


> What an adorable duo!


Thank you )


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bought ths adorable pattern and have just printed it out. Can't wait to get started !! Thank you !!!


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

siewclark said:


> Love the colours and the cuteness!


Thank you the colours just seemed right together :O)


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Knittingkitty said:


> Super cute, love the two friends! Amazing job!


Thank you :O)


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Livingwaters said:


> I thought I recognized your style


Thank you - I have been found out )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

debbieb said:


> I love your patterns and have for quite some time. I think it started with "Gargoyle", who has been one of my favorites! When you knit your creations, do you use wool or acrylic? Your colors are always wonderful, but here in the U.S., I haven't found a big selection of DK weight in bright colors.


Thank you. I mostly use DK acrylic, occasionally, I sneak in a bit of fun fur or Sirdar snowflake, but I prefer to just knit with DK,

The nearest US equivalent for DK is Sports weight or 8ply, if you knitted with this throughout, there would be very little difference in size to the UK Double Knit yarns )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

NCAknitter said:


> very cute but my to do list is too long to add another project now.


Thank you, I think most of us have lists as long enough to last half a life time :O)


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

canuckle49 said:


> Soooo cute ! I love the colours you used !


Thank you, I knew they would work when I first put then together :O)


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

mideval re-enactor said:


> They really made me smile.


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

tat'sgran said:


> Such a novel set and so beautiful in the bright colours.. love this pair..xo


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Joycie48 said:


> How adorable!


Thank you :O)


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

mollyannhad said:


> oh they are both so cute!


Thank you )


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

holly52 said:


> Thank you. I mostly use DK acrylic, occasionally, I sneak in a bit of fun fur or Sirdar snowflake, but I prefer to just knit with DK,
> 
> The nearest US equivalent for DK is Sports weight or 8ply, if you knitted with this throughout, there would be very little difference in size to the UK Double Knit yarns )


Holly, thanks for your answer, I will have to start checking out the availability of the acrylics online. I guess I will have to add some acrylics to my already overflowing stash!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Holly! Such a beautiful design.Love the expressions on both of their faces.You are a very talented designer and your work is a pleasure to view.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I luv all of your patterns!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I luv all of your patterns!


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

holly52 said:


> Thank you )


You are welcome :O)


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

amudaus said:


> Holly! Such a beautiful design.Love the expressions on both of their faces.You are a very talented designer and your work is a pleasure to view.


Thank you for your kind comments :O)


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Revan said:


> I luv all of your patterns!


Thank you :O)


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Adorable! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Adorable! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you )


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful work, a very gifted designer.


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

birsss said:


> Beautiful work, a very gifted designer.


Thank you )


----------

